# ANTIFA RIOTS LIVE ! in today Portland Oregon ....LIVE ......!!!!!



## nononono (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Aug 4, 2018)

*Liberal Lunatics at their best !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 5, 2018)

“Trump supporters’ fixation on QAnon shows that they really don’t feel like they’re winning, even as they hold the reins of power,” Paul Musgrave, an assistant professor at the University of Massachusetts Amherst, recently wrote in the Washington Post. “The mystique of QAnon is yet another example of how Trumpism is built on the politics of resentment.”


----------



## nononono (Aug 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “Trump supporters’ fixation on QAnon shows that they really don’t feel like they’re winning, even as they hold the reins of power,” Paul Musgrave, an assistant professor at the University of Massachusetts Amherst, recently wrote in the Washington Post. “The mystique of QAnon is yet another example of how Trumpism is built on the politics of resentment.”



*Someday you will meet the TRUTH head on, I hope it's just a handshake and " Good day " .

Below is how Portland ANTIFA members say Hello....Democrats will regret this attitude
they are fomenting....They will regret it DEEPLY !





*


----------

